# Watch display boxes!



## robvfr400 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi all,

As I am intending my collection increases I've started to look at watch display boxes!

I've noticed that people on here have display boxes for their timepieces and was wondering where is best to buy a decent quality box!?

My girlfriend bought me a three cushion box for Christmas and the construction was plywood which had been stained. No joints just glued together. Are there any quality boxes out there at a decent price??

I'm looking for something with proper joints with a glass top which has been made out of quality wood!?!?!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

My second hobby seems to be collecting watch boxes :yes: . Do a search on Ebay to get an idea of what's out there and the price range. :thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AXIS-Cherry-Lockable-Gloss-Wood-20-Watch-Box-New-wooden-/302135201576?hash=item4658a94f28:g:w5cAAOSwdzVXu-R9


----------



## robvfr400 (Jan 4, 2017)

PC-Magician said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AXIS-Cherry-Lockable-Gloss-Wood-20-Watch-Box-New-wooden-/302135201576?hash=item4658a94f28:g:w5cAAOSwdzVXu-R9





SBryantgb said:


> My second hobby seems to be collecting watch boxes :yes: . Do a search on Ebay to get an idea of what's out there and the price range. :thumbsup:


 Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

robvfr400 said:


> Thanks for the feedback!


 Amazon as well :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

robvfr400 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As I am intending my collection increases I've started to look at watch display boxes!
> 
> ...


 Do a search on this very forums search facility for lidl tea boxes.










They make excellent watch boxes for not much money. Under a tenner from memory. Some velvet, glue and 19mm pipe lagging and you've got a very tidy 12 watch storage case.


----------



## robvfr400 (Jan 4, 2017)

SBryantgb said:


> Amazon as well :thumbsup:


 I shall take a look, my other option is my dad is a joiner by trade. Might have a look around, get some inspiration and see if I can make something!!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

robvfr400 said:


> I shall take a look, my other option is my dad is a joiner by trade. Might have a look around, get some inspiration and see if I can make something!!


 Google images.... home made watch boxes, it will give you some further ideas along that path. Especially in regards to fitting out the interior :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

robvfr400 said:


> I shall take a look, my other option is my dad is a joiner by trade. Might have a look around, get some inspiration and see if I can make something!!


 Here you go.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/75713-lidl-tea-boxes/&do=embed


----------



## robvfr400 (Jan 4, 2017)

Fantastic, ill have a word with my dad and see what I can use for wood. If not ill take a took at the tea box idea!!!

If I can make one, I might do a little thread with my progress!


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

did anyone try the teabox route?

got an eye on this and I'm trying to think of negatives (I fully appreciate its not secure but my safe is!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232201158252?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Tea ?

Nah..............................










A (relatively) easy conversion to this:



















Do not drink wine immediately before construction ! :biggrin:


----------



## robvfr400 (Jan 4, 2017)

I've spoken with my dad and It's definitely a project worth taking on. To make it worth my while I might make 5 or 6 boxes and see if anyone would fancy buying one off me.

Regarding the box itself, it will probably be a 6 watch box, glass top however it might be an idea to fit and integrated lock for abit of security!!

I wont be able to make them for a while due to work etc. but ill have some spare time soon and maybe if anyone fancies inboxing me if they would like one. As mentioned I will do a separate thread regarding the whole build therefore you can see it has been properly built.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

for anyone interested, £13 delivered.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172401140301

need to put my hands on a dozen watch cushions now,.. and a little hast & staple to keep the kids out!


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Jonesinamillion said:


> for anyone interested, £13 delivered.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172401140301
> 
> need to put my hands on a dozen watch cushions now,.. and a little hast & staple to keep the kids out!


 *What sort of cushions? I had some ivory velvet type off e-bay a while ago.Like these.*

*http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JOB-LOT-50-NEW-PLUSH-IVORY-SUEDE-WATCH-PILLOWS-CUSHIONS-FOR-CASE-BOX-DISPLAY-/322267735253?hash=item4b08a764d5:g:a-AAAOSwuMFUbwif*


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

brummie1875 said:


> *What sort of cushions? I had some ivory velvet type off e-bay a while ago.Like these.*
> 
> *http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/JOB-LOT-50-NEW-PLUSH-IVORY-SUEDE-WATCH-PILLOWS-CUSHIONS-FOR-CASE-BOX-DISPLAY-/322267735253?hash=item4b08a764d5:g:a-AAAOSwuMFUbwif*


 will get measuring!

or this type....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5Pcs-Watch-Bracelet-Anklet-Jewelry-Display-Pillow-Cushion-Organizer-Showcase/191923083305?_trksid=p2045573.c100506.m3226&_trkparms=aid%3D555014%26algo%3DPL.DEFAULT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20151005190705%26meid%3D9d9a1ad33814497ab995352c5d69aeb2%26pid%3D100506%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

box landed today; whilst its only bamboo with a polycarb top its got a good finish to it for only £13 delivered; happy!


----------



## Stuart2103 (Feb 22, 2017)

My wife got me this one recently.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Watch-Boxes/Glass-Watch-Jewellery-Display-Storage-Bracelet-Leather/B016BMZBGI/ref=lp_199488031_1_2?s=watch&ie=UTF8&qid=1490389358&sr=1-2&nodeID=199488031&psd=1

Good quality for the price. Only complaint would be the cushions are a little bit hard.


----------



## Galimbe (Nov 20, 2016)

My wife make for me))


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

These are available with the military phoen on them:-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wooden-Wood-Watch-Box-Case-for-your-British-Military-Army-Watch-UK-Seller-/252845390977?hash=item3adec27c81:g:GCAAAOSwxEpYxTRa


----------

